# 8n exhaust backfire



## conardh (Sep 29, 2006)

My 8n has been running great till I tried to bush hog the other day. Under load it runs slightly rough and backfires through the exhaust. I also noted the same backfire and slightly rough running at 3/4 thottle (no load). I pulled the plugs and they look fine. It is a front mount distrubtor and I don't know how to get it off to replace the points, have to buy a manual. 
Anybody have any other idea besides points or condenser?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The F-04 manual (get it at TSC or the like stores), will be a big help to you. To remove the distrubutor, undo the bail clip that hold the coil to the top of the distributor, unclip the distributor cap (unhook the wires, mark them so you can get them back on), take out the cap and rotor button. The coil SHOULD just rest on top of the engine. Now, there are two bolts that hold the distributor on, one on each side (I THINK they are 9/16"). Remove these bolts and the distrubutor will fall of. It only goes back on ONE WAY, so don't worry about turning it. When you put it back on, just rest it lightly against the block and gently turn the rotor button until you feel it fall into place on the shaft. Hold it in place while you put in the bolts. Make sure it stayed where you held it Put everything back on and go from there! It's really simple.
Good luck!


----------



## conardh (Sep 29, 2006)

I figured the two bolts held it on. good too know it will only go back one way......I'll change the points condenser and plugs and go from there. Hopefully that will cure it..

Thx for the quick repley........


----------



## conardh (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by conardh _
> *I figured the two bolts held it on. good too know it will only go back one way......I'll change the points condenser and plugs and go from there. Hopefully that will cure it..
> 
> Thx for the quick repley........ *


Update: Went to TSC and got a set of points and condenser. Pulled the old points out they were pitted....Replaced and set them for .015. Replaced the condenser. Runs like a top again.....

Thx


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey - great to hear!


----------



## Capt.Marion (Jan 2, 2007)

My Father and I were having problems when bushogging when the tractor would quit because of dirt in the distibutor. What we did was we got a distributor Dust Cover and its been fine since...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Capt.Marion! Glad you found us!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Dittos on the welcome matt! Lets see a picture of that N!


----------

